# Pug is terrified of getting nails clipped. HELP!!!



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

We bought a Pug in May. She needs her nails clipped but we have not been able to do it--not even get close to doing it. I think a man must have somehow abused her in the past. My DH cannot even raise his voice to her or her tail goes between her legs and she will whine and look scared to death. She is fine with me--and I have raised my voice on occasion (say, like today when she stole an entire fish patty off my one year old's high chair!) I can say sternly and louder than usual, "Bailey, bad girl--get down!" and she will. DH cannot do that or she gets really upset.

Now the nails. DH is the nail clipper but he cannot get near her feet. She is VERY strange about it. He has tried and she FREAKED. She is a very loving and gently dog....but I am sure if he pushed the matter, she would bite him. I have been working with her the last couple of weeks. I stroke her legs, and I have gotten to the point where I can stroke her feet. I can sometimes even hold a paw gently. If I do more than that, she starts getting weird and upset. I don't push it. Should I just keep working with her until she is comfortable with me messing with her paws enough to clip her nails? She may never be. 

How can we do this? I know we could somehow restrain her, but I don't want to make it more tramatic than it is already for her.

What should we do?

Dee


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

Dee,
Pugs are notorious for not wanting their toenails cut and can/will put up a terrible fight over it. You can go to a pet salon (I work at a Petsmart and its an $8 walk in service) and let someone experienced try or you can have a vet sedate her and do it. You can also try filing them with an emory board for natural/synthetic nails but I doubt she'll go for it. Contrary to popular belief, it does not mean the nails were cut too short at one time when they dont like it. Most dogs dont like their nails trimmed. Some are worse than others.

Glo


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

My Pug literally HATES having his nails clipped and he has never been abused. I have resorted to taking him to the vets to have it done. For some reason he becomes very compliant there.  Pugs are very good at manipulation. I think my Pug runs the whole house sometimes!! LOL


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Well, this is good to know. I just assumed something weird must have happened to her b/c it's not me as much as my husband. And also, the way she 's more scared of him in general. And...we have another pug who does not mind having his nails clipped at all. He just sits there. In fact, we've never had a problem with any dog we've had. Guess we've just been lucky?

Dee


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

MamaDee said:


> We bought a Pug in May. She needs her nails clipped but we have not been able to do it--not even get close to doing it. I think a man must have somehow abused her in the past.


Hahaha... that's what she'd LIKE you to think. Most likely there's no abuse in her past, as by your description, she is simply acting like a typical pug.  I am a dog groomer by trade and I can tell you that pugs are just about the worst for having their nails clipped. I did one the other day and it literally took three people to do nails on this 12 pound dog. Don't try this at home. You and/or the dog could get hurt. Take her to a professional. If necessary, get a tranquilizer from your vet and give it to her an hour before. Pick a cool day to have it done. Pugs, with their smashed-in faces, will sometimes fight so hard they cannot get enough oxygen. Then they panic as they feel like they are asphyxiating, and fight harder, which demands more oxygen. They can overheat and even pass out. If you are nervous about it, she will be too, so if you take her to a professional it might be easier on both of you if you leave the room while it is being done. Don't be surprised if she makes the most piteous, god-awful noises you've ever heard, like a drowning baby. Rest assured, it's not that she's being hurt--it's just that pugs hate to have their nails clipped or even looked at, and I don't know why. Good luck.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL, I had to open this thread because we just went through this with our two year old pug this last week. Normally, we take her when she has to see the vet and just have it done. Our yellow lab holds still and is great, but when DH and I tried to trim the pugs nails she went balistic! She struggles, scratches and flings her body in the direction away from both DH and I until she is free. She wouldn't even let us hold her for two days afterwards! We took her to the vet to have it done and they got the job done, but not until she had pooped on their table! :hobbyhors Those little pugs have a mind of their own!! She has never been abused in any way. We should have known she would be ornery by her baby pic:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you are socializing her to having her feet touched, use treats. Nothing fancy, little pieces of dried bread, slivers of cheese,... Having feet touched equals treat. You will be able to touch her feet longer and longer, making her wait just a couple of seconds longer for a treat. Then, put the clipper next to her foot and give treat. Repeat several times. Do with the other feet. She should associate the sight of the clipper with you going out of your mind with treats. Use your judgement. Clip one nail 1/8 " and treat immediatly. Have someone else give treats if you can't give them fast enough. Since you are already trimming nails, you should be pretty fast and accurate. If you aren't, practice on the other dog. Anyway, just trim one nail on each foot, followed by a super good treat (meat, for instance) praise alot and let her go. Next day, or some hours later, praise, treat, and only do one nail on each foot. You should be able to use fewer treats as time goes on. If you want, you can continue to treat, but treat after each foot instead of each nail.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I have to put a muzzle on my two dogs to do thier nails.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Take the Pug for a walk or have them chase a ball slowly on a paved / Concrete surface. This wears the nails down naturally.

Have the dog on your lap then have someone hand the clippers to you. Just hold them then let the dog go. Rinse, Repeat. Get the Dog used to the clippers. Let him smell them. Play with his paws at the same time. Get him to roll over. Treats and praise help. Slowly he will get used to them and his paws being handled with them around. If you can have another dog get his nails clipped so he can watch. Make sure the dog likes to have it done.

check on line, you might find the dosage of children's gravol to relax a dog. Might be chaper than a vet bill or drug cost. A bit of liver sausage helps hide it.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Labrat407 said:


> check on line, you might find the dosage of children's gravol to relax a dog. Might be chaper than a vet bill or drug cost. A bit of liver sausage helps hide it.


Is that the same thing as Benadryl (diphenhydramine)? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

We had major problems with our beagle and my DD had the same with her boxer. We found a wonderful groomer who told us a lot of dogs who normally will not let you trim their feet, will if they are on their backs. It still took a little time for them to be completely comfortable with it but it does work. We had one person holding the dog on their back and talking and petting softly while the other trimmed, now the boxer just lies there and lets her Mom do it. Worth a shot anyway, and i hope it works for you.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

> ...told us a lot of dogs who normally will not let you trim their feet, will if they are on their backs.


That's funny. Our dog always gave us trouble, and we'd make him lay down and he would struggle and it would be traumatic for all of us...then we figured out if we restrained him LESS and he could watch what was happening, he was very cooperative. I used to dread toenails but now he just sits and gives me a paw (with some treat encouragements, of course). Just funny how different animals can be! 

Funny toenail story: when we were still struggling with clipping, I put his clippers in his toy box so that he'd get used to them. One day, he pulled them out and ran around the house, and then brought them to me. As soon as I had them in my hand, he looked at them with horror and ran away!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter's pug is a maniac about his toenails too and has been since he was a puppy. We opt to let the pro's handle it. He screams just like a girl when we pick up the nippers.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

GoldenMom said:


> Is that the same thing as Benadryl (diphenhydramine)? I haven't heard of it.


Might be a Canadian thing. It is for Motion sickness.

Gravol


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

As a pet groomer I can tell you that it is not easy to restrain a pug, even for 2-3 people. When its that bad, its better to sedate them. Seriously. Ever tried to hold a pug on it's back? Probably not going to happen.
There are quite a few breeds that are, in general, horrible for their nails. Pugs are at the top of that list. Some others are scotties, schnauzers, airedales, westies, beagles and cockers. Almost any of the terriers for some odd reason. When I groom scotties, I pretty much have a muzzle ready for the nails.
My friends bring their very sweet pug in for me to do her nails. It takes two of us to do them and she will bite if she can. BTW, dont muzzle your pug when doing it. They have hard enough time as it is breathing and when stressed, its worse. Put an E collar on if you must but dont cover her/his face and dont let anyone else do it.

Glo


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Labrat407 said:


> Might be a Canadian thing. It is for Motion sickness.
> 
> Gravol


OK, it looks like the same drug that we call dramamine. And it looks like it is related to Benadryl. You learn something new every day!


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

huntress4203 said:


> As a pet groomer I can tell you that it is not easy to restrain a pug, even for 2-3 people. When its that bad, its better to sedate them. Seriously. Ever tried to hold a pug on it's back? Probably not going to happen.
> There are quite a few breeds that are, in general, horrible for their nails. Pugs are at the top of that list. Some others are scotties, schnauzers, airedales, westies, beagles and cockers. Almost any of the terriers for some odd reason. When I groom scotties, I pretty much have a muzzle ready for the nails.
> My friends bring their very sweet pug in for me to do her nails. It takes two of us to do them and she will bite if she can. BTW, dont muzzle your pug when doing it. They have hard enough time as it is breathing and when stressed, its worse. Put an E collar on if you must but dont cover her/his face and dont let anyone else do it.
> 
> Glo



My beagle is the easiest to cut the toe nails. I just wait till he is relaxed and walk over and do it. He hasn't a care in the world. I have never had a dog that easy. 

But I also have the worlds worse. I have a Husky mix that is an absolute terror when it come to his nails and ears. Ears I understand, He has always had a terrible time with ear infections. His left in particular. With the nails I do this. DS(17) holds him around the head, I do one nail(as quickley as possible) and I give him a treat, then I do 2 and give him a treat, then 3 etc. until they are all done. It still isn't easy but it is much easier. 

The pyr so far seems to be another easy one. Thankfully! I sure wouldn't want to have to try and hold that one down when she is full grown


----------

